# IBS w/D, GERD, now gallbladder?



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Now what???I have been having issues as most of us do for many years....Now I have a pain in my RUQ right under the ribcage that goes to the back. Gastro Doc says gallbladder. Ran all the test but nothing shows up. He says surgery... but after doing some research I'm worried my IBS might get worse. Does anyone have advice or experience with this. Much appreciate!!!IBS/Gerd 20 yearsCrampster


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like an Ulcer. I had one and many friends I talked to have had one and the way you describe the pain is exactly the way they describe the pain. Have you been tested for the H. Pylori bacteria? It can be done by a simple blood test. I would be going to a GI specialist as soon as possible. I had a scope done and they found my Ulcer. I control my GERD (8years) with Nexium. My doctor told me that if I woudl lose weight, it would help a lot. Good Luck and get to a GI doctor.


----------

